# 2000 se-r spec v bumper on 2005 spec v se-r?



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

I have been wanting to change my front bumper over to a 2000 spec v se-r bumper. They look more aggressive. I heard that in order to do this, you need 2000 headlights, a hood, and the bumper? Is this true? My car is a 2005 nissan sentra spec v se-r.

Any feedback is appreciated.

Thanks..


-Kyle


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

As far as I know the SE-R Spec V didn't come out unitl 2002. In fact there wasn't even a SE-R in 2001, only the SE.


----------



## compprat (Jun 13, 2006)

Then why does the link say B15 2000 + Chasis...Blah whatever Im probably wrong, maybee its the 2003 bumper.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

The B15 did come out in 2000 but the SE-R model didn't until 2002. Lots of people Prefer the 02/30 model and you can switch to that years headlights/bumper. There is a guide on thevboard for the conversion.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

link should def help--> My SpecV / '04+ -> '02/'03 Front End Conversion


----------



## dreamskyline (Nov 19, 2006)

the first SER's were the B13 chassis(1991-1994) it was the first sentra to use the SR20 engine and they actaully had decent performance.they did not make another SER until 2002 it wa also the first year for the SER Spec V. if you want do to a conversion you will need the headlights,bumper,and the fenders,and unfortunatley the hood wont fit properly unless you get one from a 2000 to 2003 sentra,its like $300 at the dealer for a new hood so you can probly find a aftermarket or junkyard one for cheap,the fenders can come off any B15 sentra from 2000 to 2003,only the Spec V has the black housing so you will have to get those to keep the spec v look other than that it should all bolt up.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 02-03 have different headlights, hood, bumper etc than the 04-06's


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

The link i posted has all the required parts for the conversion to include brackets and misc. But like dreamskyline wrote, only SE-R Spec Vs had black housing. You could also do a SE front end. The only difference would be the 00-03 SE bumper vice the 02-03 SE-R/ SE-R Spec V bumper.


----------

